# Chainsaw at Menards - had to laugh



## schlot (Feb 18, 2013)

Passed by the chainsaw display area at Menards this weekend. I noticed they had an EFCO and took a look at it.
Now I'm no chainsaw expert but even I knew there was something wrong with how they installed the chain on this one.What makes it worse is that there is a diagram showing them how to install the chain right on the case!

While I was looking at it a younger salesman walks by and asks if I needed help. I said no but politely said they had the chain on backwards. He jokingly said something like "Well it keeps the customers from using the chainsaws on them (store employees)". I mentioned that I thought it would help from making a customer angry and wanting to use it on them in the first place.

Needless to say he laughed and walked away. I took a look at the remainder of the saws and there was another saw with the chain on backwards also.Got to love a big box store!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 18, 2013)

Very common. Look around at the wagons and lawn mowers too. Many times you'll find the valve stem on the inside of the tire. "Hold my beer. I have to jack it up and crawl under this thing to put some air in the tire."


----------



## Thistle (Feb 18, 2013)

hahaha


----------



## ArsenalDon (Feb 18, 2013)

Some poor sap will take this home as his first chainsaw and wonder why it wont cut


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 18, 2013)

Yep. I never buy the one off the floor.I want it in the crate and want to put it together myself. Learned that lesson after the third Sears edge trimmer many years ago.

Made an exception on the log splitter in 1988. You could buy them in the crate or pay more for assembled with the hydraulic fluid already filled. Bought it in the crate at Lowe's. Pulled up to the dock to load and the kid said "Damn. That thing is heavy and on the top rack. Would it be alright to give you this assembled one here?". No problem. I'll take thirty bucks or so in hydro fluid. Dropped the trailer in the parking lot and hooked up and took it home. Went back for the trailer and went in and asked the department manager for the manual and warranty paperwork since it wasn't with the splitter.

Guy glared at me and handed me the stuff and said "Your the one huh?". Chuckled and left and went home and tightened every bolt and nut on that splitter.


----------



## schlot (Feb 18, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Yep. I never buy the one off the floor.I want it in the crate and want to put it together myself. Learned that lesson after the third Sears edge trimmer many years ago.
> 
> Made an exception on the log splitter in 1988. You could buy them in the crate or pay more for assembled with the hydraulic fluid already filled. Bought it in the crate at Lowe's. Pulled up to the dock to load and the kid said "Damn. That thing is heavy and on the top rack. Would it be alright to give you this assembled one here?". No problem. I'll take thirty bucks or so in hydro fluid. Dropped the trailer in the parking lot and hooked up and took it home. Went back for the trailer and went in and asked the department manager for the manual and warranty paperwork since it wasn't with the splitter.
> 
> Guy glared at me and handed me the stuff and said "Your the one huh?". Chuckled and left and went home and tightened every bolt and nut on that splitter.


 
LOL. Confidence inspiring purchase.....not!


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 18, 2013)

schlot said:


> LOL. Confidence inspiring purchase.....not!


 
Only piece of equipment I own that has been getting it done for 25 years. And that same fluid is in it.

It is getting tired but so am I. We will both quit splitting wood at the same time.


----------



## Stlshrk (Feb 18, 2013)

Brother Bart, do you have a pic of the Duerr Splitter?  My FIL has one that he purchased used about 20 years ago.  Blue Beast, we call it.  The prior owner threw it in along w/ the used four wheeler he was buying.  I've wondered how old the unit is, because I've never seen one of that brand new.  I suspect that they have either gone bankrupt, or been bought out by another company.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 19, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Very common. Look around at the wagons and lawn mowers too. Many times you'll find the valve stem on the inside of the tire. "Hold my beer. I have to jack it up and crawl under this thing to put some air in the tire."


 
That used to be done intentionally to protect the stem.  Silly indeed.


----------



## midwestcoast (Feb 19, 2013)

Well if you think it's dumb in the store you should try doing that in the woods.  1 second of "what-the..." followed by quickly flipping the chain around while looking over your shoulder to make sure no-one saw


----------



## Stlshrk (Feb 20, 2013)

midwestcoast said:


> Well if you think it's dumb in the store you should try doing that in the woods. 1 second of "what-the..." followed by quickly flipping the chain around while looking over your shoulder to make sure no-one saw


 
Truer words have never been typed.  Been there too.


----------



## lukem (Feb 20, 2013)

The chain direction with picture of links is even on the sprocket cover.

Those Menards saws are laughable.  My BIL has a 45cc with a 18" bar.  It never had much power, but it is completely ragged out after cutting 2-3 cord of wood.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Feb 21, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Very common. Look around at the wagons and lawn mowers too. Many times you'll find the valve stem on the inside of the tire. "Hold my beer. I have to jack it up and crawl under this thing to put some air in the tire."


 
I have great respect for Toyota engineering design, but I can't fathom why the spare tire on a Tacoma is mounted beneath the bed with the valve stem pointing up.  You have to lower the tire just to check the air pressure.  A valve stem cap would keep the dirt out, they don't need to make it inaccessible.


----------



## gzecc (Feb 22, 2013)

schlot said:


> Passed by the chainsaw display area at Menards this weekend. I noticed they had an EFCO and took a look at it.
> Now I'm no chainsaw expert but even I knew there was something wrong with how they installed the chain on this one.What makes it worse is that there is a diagram showing them how to install the chain right on the case!
> 
> While I was looking at it a younger salesman walks by and asks if I needed help. I said no but politely said they had the chain on backwards. He jokingly said something like "Well it keeps the customers from using the chainsaws on them (store employees)". I mentioned that I thought it would help from making a customer angry and wanting to use it on them in the first place.
> ...


 Maybe thats a new safety chain?


----------



## bogydave (Feb 22, 2013)

Don't know what the problem is, just sharpen it on that side of the cutter.  
Sharpen both sides of the chain's cutters.
Then  just flip it around when one side gets dull.  LOL


----------



## Jack Fate (Feb 22, 2013)

Just came from Menards 
     Ya I had to look 

they were correct


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 22, 2013)

Funny I noticed that too.

Pete


----------

